# Biken in der Südtürkei (Antalya) ?



## Jekyll1000 (9. Dezember 2002)

Hat jemand die Südtürkei (Antalya) schon mit dem Mountainbike befahren ? Westlich von Antalya gibt es ja lecker hohe Berge. Irgendwlche Erfahrungen, Touren, Tipps etc. ???


----------



## Super7 (10. Dezember 2002)

Also ich war im Sommer da und kann bestätigen das man in den Bergen im nahen Hinterland super Biken kann. Viele Hotels bieten dort Ausflüge ins Hinterland an. Also das ist schon schön dort, nur Radmäßig gabs bei uns nichts. Wir waren zwischen Alanya und Antalya. Das war östlich von Antalya. 
Aber Rennrad würde ich da nicht fahren, weil die Türken einfach total rücksichtslose Fahrer sind. Unser Busfahrer überholte auf einer normalen Einspurigen Landstraße trotz Gegenverkehrs  .

Danach war die Hose voll   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasO (21. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir war im Sommer in Kemer und ist dort ein paar Touren gefahren!

Waren geführte Touren von einem Club aus - er war aber ziemlich begeistert!

2 Tourenbeschreibungen hat er unter http://www.gps-tour.info veröffentlicht!

Mehr Infos hab ich leider nicht!

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## wutzeichhorn (20. Januar 2009)

Servus.

Spät aber doch:

Schau doch mal hier:
www.bike-guide-tuerkei.eu

CU
WE


----------



## Cyclingchicken (20. Januar 2009)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Frühjahr in Side/Manavgat. Hab dort ein paar megacoole geführte Touren mitgemacht und war auch auf eigene Faust unterwegs. Kannst ja mal in mein Fotoalbum schauen, wenn Du magst. Geführte Touren und MTBs (Hardtail und Fully)kannst Du buchen bei einem sehr netten Typen namens Kerrm (spricht man "Kärrem" aus), Tel.: 0090-5394094415. Spricht perfekt Deutsch.
Gruß
Cyclingchicken


----------



## wutzeichhorn (20. Januar 2009)

Servus.

hast Du ggf eine URL von Kerrm?

Dank Dir

CU
WE


----------



## Cyclingchicken (20. Januar 2009)

wutzeichhorn schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> hast Du ggf eine URL von Kerrm?
> 
> ...



Nee, leider nicht. Er arbeitet für einen Bike Shop in Kumköy Nähe Side. Der hat aber keine Website. Ist so'n ganz kleiner Laden im Hinterhof. Am besten rufst Du den Kerrm mal an.
Gruß
Petra


----------



## wutzeichhorn (20. Januar 2009)

Hi

OK Merci Dir!

CU
WE


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2009)

Hier die (alte?) Seite vom Bike Team Türkei

http://biketur.com/


Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, wie aktuell das alles ist. Vor 4 Jahren war ich mal dort unten. Im Großen und Ganzen im Winter ganz nett, wer allerdings Trailorgien erwartet, ist in Side (bzw. den Bergen im Hinterland) an der falschen Stelle. Allermeistens gibt es nur breite Wege, die auch per Auto/Jeep befahren werden können. Steigungen und HM gibts aber reichlich. Wer also zum Konditionsaufbau anreist, wird auf seine Kosten kommen. Landschaft ist über alle Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## rayc (20. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier die (alte?) Seite vom Bike Team Türkei
> 
> http://biketur.com/



-> http://www.biketeam-tuerkei.de/ war schon 2005 aktuell 
Deinen Ausfuehrungen kann ich vollestens zustimmen, Trails sind Mangelware.
Wenn man etwas sucht gibts einen Bericht von @Coffee, und ich hatte irgendwo im NRW-Lokalforum, was dazu geschrieben.

Es waere nett, wenn ich weitere Bikestationen im Thread "Liste von Bikestationen"  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372130 posten wuerdet.

ray


----------



## wutzeichhorn (20. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Danke die kenn ich, Aber ich denke der Träger (Öger?) hat damit nix mehr am Hut.

Trailfreuden findest Du eher in Kas und kalkan!
Einen genialen vom Tahtali Sattel nach beycik (Bei kemer) und einige bei Fethiye!!

Siehe meinen Link unten!

CU
WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas sucht gibts einen Bericht von @Coffee, und ich hatte irgendwo im NRW-Lokalforum, was dazu geschrieben.



...jou, das war damals unser Trip...


----------



## dubinsky (29. Januar 2009)

hier in meinem alten thread gibts auch noch ein paar Infos:
Biketeam-Türkei in Side


----------



## wutzeichhorn (29. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Wem das Wetter jetzt schon zu viel ist, der kann sich schon mal warme Gedanken über einen Saisonstart machen.
Nähere Infos findet Ihr auf meiner Site (ganz unten Signatur) oder auch hier:
http://www.bike-guide-tuerkei.eu/MTBvs.pdf
Wer Interesse an Land und Leuten und Bikebildern/Stories hat und im warmen sitzen möchte, hat in Lenggries nächste Woche gelegenheit:
http://www.irsf.de/index.php/aktuel...tuerkischen-riviera-und-lykien-ein-diavortrag
Bei Trailfragen helfe ich gerne weiter. Ich kenne da so einige ultraknackige Sachen ;-))

Für Fragen einfach anmailen.

CU
WE


----------



## Aybars Surucu (2. März 2009)

Bitte verzeihen Sie mein schlechtes Deutsch, 

Wir planen, um eine völlig neue beginnen bei Side - Manavgat. Bike Team Türkei arbeiten wird aktualisiert. Wir sind zur Eröffnung der Saison und der nächsten Woche erwarten Sie rufen an oder schreiben Sie uns.


----------



## powder-trails (25. Oktober 2009)

Jop hier ein netter Bericht von einer Türkei-Lykien Bike Tour

http://www.ghostbiker.com/?p=1934


viel spass beim guckn...



Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier die (alte?) Seite vom Bike Team Türkei
> 
> http://biketur.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## komamati-san (29. Oktober 2009)

Zu welchem Anteil ist eigentlich der Lykische Weg (Fethiye-Antalya, www.lycianway.com) fahrbar? 
Bei einer Auto-Tour hab ich ihn in Cirali/Olympos und in den Weinbergen zwischen Kalkan und Saklikent gekreuzt, und das sah teilweise sehr lekker aus!
Sehr schön und einsam ist auch die Gegend zwischen Turunc und Bozborun, aber wenig Variationsmöglichkeiten auf Touren aufgrund der Topographie www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12120.html

komamati-san


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powder-trails (29. Oktober 2009)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Zu welchem Anteil ist eigentlich der Lykische Weg (Fethiye-Antalya, www.lycianway.com) fahrbar?
> Bei einer Auto-Tour hab ich ihn in Cirali/Olympos und in den Weinbergen zwischen Kalkan und Saklikent gekreuzt, und das sah teilweise sehr lekker aus!
> Sehr schön und einsam ist auch die Gegend zwischen Turunc und Bozborun, aber wenig Variationsmöglichkeiten auf Touren aufgrund der Topographie www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12120.html
> 
> komamati-san




Hallo!

Hmm Ja... Try and error... machne stellen sau gut, vieles nicht. kommt auch auf Fahrechnik drauf an...

Von den 509km vielleicht 150km fahrbar...


----------



## wutzeichhorn (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

einfach mal reinsehen:

http://www.bike-guide-tuerkei.eu/html/regionen.html

Unter den einzelnen regionen findet Ihr die Touren, von denen der ein oder andere Teil in Abschnitten den LW nutzt.

Zugegeben gibt es Teile, die auch für echte Trialfreaks unfahrbar sind, hier ist in jedem Falle die Verb. Saricinar Dagi - Beldibi/Göynük zu nennen!

Im Bereich nahe Fethiye ist alles machbar, sofern man "Sattelfest" ist.
Das gilt auch für die nähere Umgebung von Kas und Kalkan.

Bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf die Wanderer!

Wutz

PS: Die Türkei ist ein "schnellebiges" Land, d.h. es kann sich von heute auf morgen viel verändern (Straßenbau etc) ebenso aber kann es auch sein, dass nach starken regenfällen Wege verschwinden und sich über Jahre keiner darum kümmert!


----------



## powder-trails (29. Oktober 2009)

wutzeichhorn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> einfach mal reinsehen:
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Wutz!

dass kann man so sagen dass es ein "schnellebiges" Land ist! Man nehme nur den Bike-Guide (ich glaub iss von dir) und versucht da was zu fahren...
Natürlich gibt es da keinen Gmeinnützige Alpenverein der die Wege hegt und pflegt wie seinen eigenen Vorgarten...
Abenteuercharakter bleibt eben...

ride on

Berny


----------



## wutzeichhorn (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nützliche Updates, soweit mir bekannt, gibt es auf meiner HP.
Ebenso bin ich immer froh um Informationen von Leuten, die vor Ort waren und Änderungen oder Neuigkeiten wissen.

Man kann eben nix machen, wenn die Dir zB. plötzlich eine neue Straße quer über Deinen Weg bauen; alle Angaben in dem bereich sind dann schnell Makulatur.

Die Wegrutschung von Ovacik herunter nach Kemer/Kiris ist bekannt und wurde in meiner HP schon vor längerer Zeit aufgenommen, inkl. Alternativangebot; auch in der kl. Karte in der Tour ist schon der Weg verzeichnet, der (auch laut HP) als Umfahruzng geeignet ist.

In diesem Sinne bin ich auch auf Rückläufer und Infos der leser angewiesen; ich würde mich freuen mehr zu erfahren, denn ich kann nicht jedes Jahr alles neu aufrollen.........

CU
WE


----------



## Upgrader (11. Januar 2020)

Ich erwecke diesen Thread mal wieder zum Leben, da ich ihn über die Suche gefunden habe und er für mein Anliegen brand aktuell ist.

Über Sylvester war ich im zu der Zeit zwar nicht warmen oder wärmeren Antalya und habe von der Stand aus (Stadtteil Konyaalti) diese wundervollen Berge entdeckt.





...und ich wäre ja kein Biker, wenn es bei diesem Anblick nicht hätte angefangen zu jucken 
Wie es der Zufall will, bin ich vom 19.01. bis zum 23.01.2020 erneut in der Stadt und werde die Gegend safe rocken.
Bei dieser Reise werd' ich kein eigenes Bike mitnehmen, suche mir jedoch einen Verleih für ein Fully und werde berichten.
Tipps für einen Verleih in dieser Gegend sind willkommen. 

So schaut das ganze auf der Karte aus... Es sind zwei Gebirge, welche wohl in Frage kommen....


----------



## Aybars Surucu (11. Januar 2020)

11 years passed... Check guys at Kemer - Endurobike. We are also making a stage race TransTaurus www.transtaurus.net


----------



## wutzeichhorn (11. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich bin Autor des MTB Guides Türkei / Türkische Riviera, der vor längerer Zeit beim Bergverlag Rother erschienen ist





						Bike Guide |  Sardinien
					

Für die zweitgrößte Insel im Mittelmeer hat der Autor und Mountainbiker Werner Eichhorn einen Bike Guide geschrieben.




					www.bike-guide-tuerkei.eu
				



Die HP ist gerade noch online wird aber demnächst geschlossen, da der Guide makkuliert wurde = nicht mehr erhältlich.
Es hat sich seither viel getan und eine neuauflage würde eine komplette Überarbeitung notwendig erscheinen lassen - das ist wirtschaftlich und politisch zzt. nicht realistisch.
Gerne gebe ich aber infos
Meldet Euch einfach
WE
[email protected]


----------



## soundfreak (11. Januar 2020)

wutzeichhorn schrieb:


> ...
> Die HP ist gerade noch online wird aber demnächst geschlossen...



Welche gründe hat das?  Wär doch schade drum,  wenn die seite off geht...


----------



## wutzeichhorn (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich muss die neuen EU Richtlinien einhalten und der Unterhalt dieser HP ist unwirtschaftlich u.a. in Hinsicht auf die Makkulierung des Guide = keine Neuauflage.
Verbleiben wird diese HP:




__





						Bike Guide |  Sardinien
					

Für die zweitgrößte Insel im Mittelmeer hat der Autor und Mountainbiker Werner Eichhorn einen Bike Guide geschrieben.




					www.bike-guide-sardinien.de
				



Sie ist neu aufgebaut.
Gruß W. Eichhorn


----------

